# Bill Pascoe, Cory Bros--for memoir



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm looking for input for a memoir of my dad, William Henry Pascoe (1915-2013). He went to sea at 15 and retired around 70 or so, as captain. His brother, John Douglas Pascoe, his dad, John Pascoe, and son, also John Pascoe -- were also all captains in their day.

My dad sailed with Henry McGregor, Cory Maritime, Ocean Fleet etc. 
Some Ships: 
Pebble
Kinnaird Head
Inverpool (wrecked off coast of Preston/Southport around 55)
Monksgarth, Queensgarth, Dukesgarth, Knightsgarth
Corhampton, Corhaven
Cape Corso (fire off coast of Chile, abandoned ship, around 1968)
etc. 

Bill Paterson, John Pugh were with him on the Corhampton
Iain G Russell was on the Cape Corso, second mate
They got in touch with me a few years ago - I'll try to make contact again. 

With thanks,
Jackie Pascoe


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Knightsbridge not Kingsgarth.......met him in Middlesbrough circa 1963 but sorry no stories,just a very polite man to his agents.

Geoff


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

OK - thanks, Geoff. Just picking up threads of my former inquiries - appreciate you getting back to me.
Cheers
Jackie


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

It autocorrected...Knightsgarth was vessel...
Geoff


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

(I figured - happens! - thanks for ensuring proper understanding though. - Jackie)


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

BillPascoeDaughter said:


> I'm looking for input for a memoir of my dad, William Henry Pascoe (1915-2013). He went to sea at 15 and retired around 70 or so, as captain. His brother, John Douglas Pascoe, his dad, John Pascoe, and son, also John Pascoe -- were also all captains in their day.
> 
> My dad sailed with Henry McGregor, Cory Maritime, Ocean Fleet etc.
> Some Ships:
> ...


Jackie: how did you get on searching for your Dad re Inverpool? I have been reading the legal report on the 1950 grounding and subsequent oil pollution.. Do you have this?-I could try to send if not. Have you seen this? Inverpool - (1939-1964) (aukevisser.nl) 

Regards,

Mervyn
Southampton


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello, Mervyn, and thanks for your reply - I just happened to be trawling this site today and am happy to find it. I'm not sure if I read it before -- or just forgot that I did - not too unlikely! 

I have read the court cases up and through the House of Lords one, where it was asked: "How came she upon the wall" or sim. Which indeed was the crucial question! And I've read about the law that came out of it - exempting any sailor responsible for damage done during action taken to save lives ( my dad's actions clearly did both! - even though History thinks it was Captain McMeakin wot dun it!)

I'm not sure if that's what you mean by "the legal report on the 1950 grounding and subsequent oil pollution" - I'd love to see it if different from the court proceedings. Maybe you have a pointer to it on the web?

I was looking for a recording I thought I'd made of my dad -- the one where he gave his full account of the true facts of the case, but I haven't found it or kept up with the effort. I found a shortened version but I know he told me a lot more details before that, which I have in my memory but not a memory of a memory isn't much to go on. 

I've been advised to look into the possible legal repercussions of his story - I don't know if that's valid but it did put me off a bit. And I've other writing projects on the go and also - am caregiver to my husband which takes up a good bit of time.

I am keeping the Inverpool saga on my back burner and one of these days - maybe when I can get over to the UK again to do some research locally - I'd like to look into it more.

Thanks so very much for pointing me to those pictures of the Inverpool - such a small little ship! I'll download those forthwith.

What is your interest in the story?

Thanks again,
Jackie



MervR said:


> Jackie: how did you get on searching for your Dad re Inverpool? I have been reading the legal report on the 1950 grounding and subsequent oil pollution.. Do you have this?-I could try to send if not. Have you seen this? Inverpool - (1939-1964) (aukevisser.nl)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

BillPascoeDaughter said:


> Hello, Mervyn, and thanks for your reply - I just happened to be trawling this site today and am happy to find it. I'm not sure if I read it before -- or just forgot that I did - not too unlikely!
> 
> I have read the court cases up and through the House of Lords one, where it was asked: "How came she upon the wall" or sim. Which indeed was the crucial question! And I've read about the law that came out of it - exempting any sailor responsible for damage done during action taken to save lives ( my dad's actions clearly did both! - even though History thinks it was Captain McMeakin wot dun it!)
> 
> ...


Dear Jackie:

Sorry for the delay in replying. I have an interest in coastal shipping. In my younger days I served on small coastal tankers and often loaded in the Herculaneum Dock in Liverpool ( I assume this is where your Dad loaded) as well as Southampton, Hull and lots of Rotterdam. The action by Southport Corporation against the *Inverpool* is very interesting reading. I will try to send to you.

Good Luck with your research.

Regards,

Mervyn
Southampton


----------

